# Overall grade for WWE Crown Jewel 2022



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Going match by match and here we go

1. Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley II - C cause I think this was okay to start the opener but it wasn't all that good until Lashley put Lesnar out in the Hurt Lock signaling that a trilogy will happen in the future

2. Damage CTRL (Io Sky & Dakota Kai) vs. Alexa Bliss and Asuka for the Women's Tag Team Championships - A because I feel like this was a very solid tag team match also Nikki Cross interfering giving Damage CTRL the win just set the stage for an all out War for Survivor Series inside WarGames

3. Karrion Kross vs. Drew McIntyre (Steel Cage) - B, this was a very stiff and brutal contest but the ending seems like both will have a final battle

4. The OC vs. The Judgment Day - B as well, it was a very good six man tag team match, Rhea Ripley was the x factor outside with the numbers game not in favor with The OC so Survivor Series I think they'll have somebody to neutralize her as they will fact them again but this time with their Rhea Ripley solution against them 

5. Braun Strowman vs. Omos - B even though I felt Omos should've won but it was actually a pretty decent match between the two monsters, I'd say run it back again? 

6. The Usos vs. Brawling Brutes for the Undisputed Tag Team Championships - A, these two teams never disappoint and know how to put on a stellar contest! 

7. Bianca Belair vs. Bayley (Last Woman Standing for the Raw Women's Championship - A- cause in my opinion this was definitely one of the matches of the night, these two women brought out the best in each other! 

Bray Wyatt's in ring segment - A no comment but very invested on where this story goes! 

8. The Main Event 
Roman Reigns vs. Logan Paul (Undisputed WWE Universal Championship) - I can't believe I'm saying this but I'll give this match an A- too cause Logan Paul maybe a bad boxer but as a WWE Star? He's incredible, that big spot he did a frog splash to Roman Reigns onto the announce table with his phone in his hand? That's gonna be the Holy Shit of 2022 also came with the run ins then Jake Paul having a spot with The Usos & the staredown with Solo Sioka too but what a compelling match! 

Overall I'll give Crown Jewel an A because they made the show watchable also Survivor Series WarGames is in a couple weeks 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥 but your thoughts on this event??


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The fact that a fucking YouTuber is in the mainevent makes it a 1 at max. Still better than AEW though.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> The fact that a fucking YouTuber is in the mainevent makes it a 1 at max. Still better than AEW though.


Actually the show was 10/10 and I don't think you even watched it which I think you should before giving it an low rating but we agree to disagree


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

Lashley vs Lesnar - - - solid opener
Women's Tag - - - solid
McIntyre vs Kross - - - solid 
Six Man Tag - - - good
Strowman vs Omos - - - decent
Usos vs Brutes - - - very good
Wyatt promo - - - filler/audience was happy
Belair vs Bayley - - - fun
Reigns vs Paul - - - excellent 

Second best Saudi show they've put on.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

3/10.

Everything was predictable on a shit card to begin with. Still better than AEW though 🤣


----------



## BReal73 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lesnar vs Lashley......one of the only matches I was excited for. All that expectation of them having great chemistry and a great match together.....and this is what we got?? At least it builds to rematches and kept Lashley strongz but who wants to see them in the ring against eachother again?

OC vs Judgment Day......it dragged and dragged and dragged. What's the point if there was only going to be the obvious team winning.

Bianca Belair vs Bayley......fell asleep for most of the match. Booking Bianca Belair to Cena unbeatable babyface levels is stupid.

Reigns vs Logan Paul ......didn't care about this match going in. Reigns made him look good. Logan Paul is a great athlete. But didn't for one second think that Logan Paul was winning. Was an obvious, uninteresting main event. Despite all the swerves I didn't one second buy that Logan Paul was winning.

After the main event I was seriously questioning if this wrestling buzz is truly not there with me anymore, and if I have lost my passion for watching it. Maybe I have been watching it too long, if im too old to get excited about it, if im not interested and can't connect with the characters, if im just not excited by it anymore. I have missed back to back RAWs and Smackdowns recently and I haven't done that before. Maybe it's just the build to this ppv but then I was thinking ahead to the Royal Rumble......I couldn't care less who wins. I would like someone like Karrion Kross to win it. That would bring out some emotion in me. It's too obvious that it will be Cody Rhodes. I couldn't care less who main events Wrestlemania. 

I think they need to reshape their whole booking and to not have a Wrestlemania main event locked in seemingly from before Summerslam like they have done since about 2013. Casuals can even tell what the main event will be. 
I think the Wrestlemania main event should be open and determined by whoever picks up momentum from after Summerslam. Someone that is booked well and that picks up momentum and who the fans get behind. 

So yes I didn't like this ppv at all. It's been a long time since I was so turned out and uninterested in it. 
I would grade it D minus.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

B+. Solid matches all round.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Overall I give the event a solid *B*.
The Lesnar/Lashley, Braun/Omos matches ended too abruptly.
I skimmed through the woman's matches so I can't comment on those.
The rest of the show was pretty good in my opinion.
*A+* for Logan Paul, he was really good for what should be expected from him.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good show. GREAT main event.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

Personally I enjoyed Roman vs Paul, iyo and Dakota vs asuka and Alexa, and Bianca vs bayley tho I thought Bayley should have won. But the rest of the matches I thought were pretty awful. Here’s why Brock vs lashley was ended in a very lackluster way. The judgement day match the rhea interference I thought was very weak. I didn’t really expect much from strowman an omos and didn’t really get much except one Slam from strowman. Everybody knew who would win the uso match. Drew vs karrion I just personally didn’t enjoy even though I think they are a good match. Anyway I say 6/10


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

These shows are so weird--they both are and aren't in canon of WWE storylines. The whole Saudi deal is gross and makes watching these shows hard. That being said, they've had some great matches (Becky vs. Lita was a surprising highlight last year). The show this year was pretty decent too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

7/10

A lot of flaws but the high moments were awesome. It was a great spectacle. It felt very big time.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

Solid show probably a 7/10 set up war games which should end oc JD fued with the oc adding edge and Beth to win.
Brock and lashley played out exactly the way you would expect lashley pulling a Brock and getting his offense in before the match. 
Nicky will double cross control and jade will be sole survivor and pin a returning Sasha 
Baylzer will cost Rhonda her title in a lumber hill match


----------



## BehemothSuplex (Dec 21, 2014)

Lashley vs Lesnar = B- OK opener, sudden ending was a little flat though

Damage Ctrl Vs Asuka and Alexa = A, Great Match, all the girls showcased their strengths really well

McIntyre vs Kross = C+ Not great but solid enough, feel it was a little too slow at times though and Kross didn't quite make the most of the times he was on time psychologically

OC/Styles Vs Judgement Day = B- Had a lot of good stuff but I feel they bitched Dom a little too much, guy had zero offense even when JD were ontop.

Strowman vs Omos = C+, Good but I feel Strowman should have a moment were he was on top for a spell. Did feel a little underwhelming for the finish as impressive a visual it was.

Usos vs Brutes - B, Good, everyone did well and was pleasantly surprised it was a clean finish

Wyatt promo = No rating but interesting, just think Wyatt really now needs to move up a gear leading up to Survivor Series and move away from Promo then video interference.

Belair vs Bayley = D-, Poor. Shame as I like both talents but for me it was a bit of a garbled spotfest for the most time. The golf cart was ridiculous, when Bayley had Bianca in the equipment case and didn't sit on it or lock it it just looked stupid. Biancas lack of selling really hurt the investment in it as a punishing contest. The ladder spot was ridiculously telegraphed. I could go on but Bayley really looked weak in this because it was so poorly produced.

Reigns vs Paul = B-, Not quite sure what some people saw in this to rate it frankly too highly. Was reasonably fine for most of the first half, Buckshot Lariat looked great, just afew moments where I feel Logans inexperience meant that letting spots breath wasnt there which is understandable. Did also feel a little bit "look at all the moves I know" but for a third match Logan impressed. Second half however was poor, the table spot was dumb and had no idea why it wasn't a DQ, USO involvement undid how solid they were in the tag match earlier which wasnt great. Jake Paul was easily the worst part in the match throwing shit punches (is he _really_ a boxer?) and looking like a bell end. Solo V Jake standoff was unnecessary but looked like a killer. Wasn't a bad match by any means but definitely fell Roman sold too much for everything up until "the one lucky punch" and probably should have won cleaner.

Presentation & Crowd = A- Set, production and so forth was fantastic just feel the crowd was not the greatest for most of the show though it was a long show. The drone light-shows were very cool to see


----------

